# First time in the waiting room... unexpected!



## leona (Jan 12, 2016)

One of the doelings I purchased was pregnant! I was wondering why she was getting fat and the others were great. On Friday I noticed udder!
She is a little standoffish with me... great!
So now I am scrambling to get ready for this unexpected birth... I have a few questions!
I noticed white discharge... does that mean she is close to delivery?
Can the kidding pen be outside? I put up a canopy and fenced around it. I have a dog house also. Now that it is done I am worried about it being outside. 
I am still sharing the barn with yard equipment to my husband's shed is done. I could put an area together in there. 
What do you think?
Lori


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is the weather like? Do you have any predator problems? 

I prefer to have a stall in a barn. The white discharge could have been her plug.


----------



## leona (Jan 12, 2016)

It has and will be between 75-80 during the day but as low as 55 at night. 
I think I will get the barn ready as well... The lighting is better also.
I think she wont like it because she can't see the other goats.
I just so worried!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That will be good. I don't put and leave them in the stall. I wait till they are in labor. Or I may put them in the stall overnight and let out in the morning.


----------



## leona (Jan 12, 2016)

great! I think I am going to let her raise the kid. How do I put the kid in with the rest of the herd???


----------



## leona (Jan 12, 2016)

Darn.... I have been worming with Valbazen... I hope the kid is okay! 
I am so not prepared for this! She is way to young to be pregnant! So many worries!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I leave mine in the stall for at least 24 hours. Then I see how they do with others. If the other ones are beating up the kid or mom isn't nursing the kid, I put them back for another day or two and just keep trying.


----------



## leona (Jan 12, 2016)

We have a buck


----------



## leona (Jan 12, 2016)

She didn't nurse him yet


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

CUTE!!! I guess everything went OK? Probably no hurry to put them in the herd--the moms here always seem content with just the company of their kids.

How old is mom?


----------



## leona (Jan 12, 2016)

9 months... She hasn't nursed him. What should I do


----------



## leona (Jan 12, 2016)

Delivering placenta now


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Did she clean him off? Is she bonding? You might have to hold her and assist him nursing till she "gets it" since it's her first time.


----------



## leona (Jan 12, 2016)

She is bonding


----------



## leona (Jan 12, 2016)

He looks strong... But no nursing


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You have to milk mom and bottle feed the kid. Usually only 1 or 2 bottles should help. You can also try to get him under mom and on the teat.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How is he?

Open his mouth and shove the teat in. 

Is she standing for him to nurse? 

I always let my does kid wherever they want (out in the woods, in the barn, with the herd) and then I see how the other does act toward the kids and separate moms and kids if needed.


----------



## leona (Jan 12, 2016)

He still isn't nursing... Milked mom but only had baby nipples. Coming home now w goat nipples


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

So he hasn't gotten any colostrum at all? 
Syringe feed if you can't get him to suckle. Is he active?


----------



## leona (Jan 12, 2016)

Called in a local goat breeder!


----------



## leona (Jan 12, 2016)

He is active... We dripped some in his mouth


----------



## leona (Jan 12, 2016)

Still no sucking... Darn boy is eating hay


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He isn't truly eating it. You need to get colostrum into him asap. Once they go down, it is hard to bring them back.


----------



## leona (Jan 12, 2016)

Put Karo syrup on her teets and he nursed! Yay


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay! Glad he's finally nursing :leap:
Never heard that trick. Gonna try it with my stubborn kids next year


----------



## leona (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## leona (Jan 12, 2016)

Now I can celebrate my blue eyed, polled buck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He's adorable! Congrats!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Good work Leona!:applaud: Very nice looking goats too. How long after birth did he finally start nursing? I'm wondering when it's time to start worrying if it ever happens to any of us.


----------



## leona (Jan 12, 2016)

We were dropping colostrum in his mouth since he was born but didn't get him to latch on for 10 hrs


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, glad all is OK.


----------



## leona (Jan 12, 2016)

Just wanted to let everyone know he is doing awesome! He is 7 weeks old now.
Question... he seems interested in mating with my other does. He is eating and drinking. Should I separate him? isn't he too young to breed?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That's normal baby goat behavior. They can usually breed does around 8-12 weeks. Are you planning on wethering him?


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

He's polled too? That's awesome! LOVE his color!


----------

